# happy news



## valerie1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone
last time I wrote I was concerning that an estate agent I approached wanted to take alot of money from us for doing next to nothing! Of course when we realised this we had nothing more to do with them so saving a lot of money.

Well thanks to a reply I went from Sunshine Estates and via their site I found "Sweet Italy Estates" and the wonderful Paola. We have just returned having spent some time with her in the Vasto area and have now made an offer on a property.
Both my husband and myself can find nothing but praise for Paola and Sweet Italy Estates - the service we recieved from being meet at Vasto to our leaving was exceptional.

I would recommend anyone looking for an estate agent to contact her.


----------



## Paola (Apr 22, 2008)

*Thank you Valerie*

Hello everyone,
I would like to respond to Valerie, who posted this comment on Sweet Italy Estates and myself. I am very honored of her kind words and am happy to have helped her and her husband find a lovely home. It was a pleasure to meet both and thank them again for their kindness.


----------

